# 2003 DLT 3000 Briggs v twin



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Motor is struggling. Smoking white real bad. Changed oil filter, oil, spark plugs, air filters, gas filter. 300 + hours on it. Cleaned out carb. 

Ran fine for about 40 minutes, then started smoking real bad again. 

Any ideas?


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Did you do a compression test. If compression is low it could burn oil. White smoke usually means raw fuel or antifreeze, but I think your engine is air cooled. A compression test wouldn't be a bad idea but I'm not saying that is it. What does the smoke smell like in your opinions. Some one can jump in but maybe burnt valve or valve adjustment. you were also saying that the first half hour or so it's OK and then smokes, try doing a compression test cold and then an other when it starts smoking and compare results.

Good luck


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I'd guess head gasket.
You could isolate the cylinder by disconnecting & grounding one spark plug lead at a time.
You can then remove the valve cover on the "bad" cylinder.
Have a rag handy.
Start engine and (quickly) look for "vapor" blowing out of the cylinder sealing area.
They usually fail next to the push rods.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Redid carb, solenoid. seems ok now.


----------

